
Asian Lyft and Uber Riders Being Discriminated Against in Wake of Corona Virus - ZguideZ
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/uber-and-lyft-riders-of-asian-descent-face-coronavirus-panic.html
======
atlasunshrugged
It seems like it's getting intense everywhere - I'm in Armenia which just had
their visa free travel regime open up with China in Jan and they're talking
about restricting it already. I just flew in this AM from a trip and they made
you fill out a card stating where you're coming from, seat, where you're
staying, etc. (I assume to trace back any outbreak more easily) and have some
sort of setup near immigration that looks like it's scanning passenger temps.
I vaguely remember the same setup during SARS days too

